# Newest Winnebago Dealer



## Ron Hoover Corpus (Jan 3, 2013)

*Ron Hoover RV and Marine is proud to announce that we are South Texas's newest Winnebago dealership. Our store in Corpus Christi will be stocking the full line of Winnebago motor home products and currently have several models in stock including the incredible Tour diesel pusher. *

*If you are thinking about possibly buying a new motor home, you owe it to yourself to come by and check out the new Winnebago line. There are some fantastic opportunities available in both new and used motor homes. *

*Come by and take a look today!*

*Ron Hoover RV and Marine*
*1314 SPID*
*Corpus Christi, TX*
*361-814-8770*

:texasflag


----------

